

Answers to Indian Women: Why is it difficult to date an Indian girl in general? - helloamar
http://www.quora.com/Indian-Women/Why-is-it-difficult-to-date-an-Indian-girl-in-general/answers/2126033

======
rikacomet
I will vouch for this strongly. Being in Delhi myself, even asking someone out
can easily come to this. Even if you walk away, from a no, no policeman, nor a
civilized person, has the guts to stand by, and let it be cool. Everyone is so
ready to jump horses. Geez!

